# File Explorer "Target" greyed out.



## petergharrisonC (Jul 20, 2016)

Just finding my way around Win 10 home ( it's still in it's 30 day evaluation period ) and I find that in the file explorer properties box, the "Target" box is greyed out and cannot be edited.

Maybe this is a "feature" of the evaluation state, but I have found a cheeky/lucky workaround!! I copied an "Explorer" shortcut from my win 7 laptop to the win 10 machine and lo and behold I can edit this target box to start in any directory I choose. 

Just have to make a copy of the original win 7 shortcut and edit the target box as required. I always have shortcuts to "Downloads" and "Documents" and any special application directories.

Real case of thinking outside the box.

The original shortcut in Win 10 still has the box greyed out.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe the Target is greyed out because it's the default and only destination. That shouldn't stop it from working.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you haven't _Activated_ Windows 10 yet, a lot of the personalization, like Target will not be available


----------



## petergharrisonC (Jul 20, 2016)

Now activated Win 10 and the "Target" box is still greyed out !! Personalisation is working OK. So yet another annoyance in Win 10. At least I've now discovered "open menu" shell which gets rid of the ghastly opening GUI that "10" inflicted on us


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You must be logged in as an Administrator Use. If you are looking at the Properties of a Shortcut, *Location *will tell you the Path or Target


----------

